# Women's long baggy shorts?



## otter12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm looking for Women's baggy shorts that have a longish inseam (about 9 inches), I can't stand when the elastic of the liner is tight around my mid thigh. I've tried the men's shorts, but the fit leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

otter12 said:


> I'm looking for Women's baggy shorts that have a longish inseam (about 9 inches), I can't stand when the elastic of the liner is tight around my mid thigh. I've tried the men's shorts, but the fit leaves much to be desired.


Check out Sombrio's women's shorts:

http://www.sombrioracing.com/shorts.cfm


----------



## otter12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Sombrio shorts. The sizing chart on the web page is a bit odd, it says size medium has a 36" waist and 21" hip width. Is the 21" hip width for one leg?


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

I have all guys shorts, sorry. I'm a big fan of FOX (anything but the Mid-rangers), I have a pair of Azonics that I really like and a couple of Troy Lee's are on the way as they were on sale. Fox Hucks are my all time fav right now though. For DH anyway...No padding.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

otter12 said:


> Has anyone tried the Sombrio shorts. The sizing chart on the web page is a bit odd, it says size medium has a 36" waist and 21" hip width. Is the 21" hip width for one leg?


I'm assuming that because they specify that the waist measurement is a circumference measurement, that the hip measurement is not. (i.e. measured across laying flat) So it would be 42" at the hip.


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

My longest baggies are made by Oakley. Bought 'em at Mount Snow at the national last year. Those are the shorts I make sure to wash right away, so they're ready to wear next time I'm ready to ride. I hate it when I fall behind on the laundry and have to wear a different pair


----------



## stepchild (May 26, 2006)

I think I need some new shorts too. I bought a second pair of tight shorts (is there a fancy term I should know? I'm new to this) a few weeks ago. They were really short, but I liked them OK. Well, I started riding with them and on the first technical downhill spot, I'm up, moving around and my thighs are getting burned by the saddle! Yikes - ouch! So...last night I find out there is such a thing as "spinning specific" clothing. Ah...I think I've got myself some spinning shorts.  Duh...


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

otter12 said:


> I'm looking for Women's baggy shorts that have a longish inseam (about 9 inches), I can't stand when the elastic of the liner is tight around my mid thigh. I've tried the men's shorts, but the fit leaves much to be desired.


You might consider baggys with no liners and wear women specific lycra shorts under neath.


----------



## otter12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. I think my Ultrasensors under a pair of baggies with no liner is going to be my best bet. I'm going to a shop this weekend that has a ton or really nice men's shorts, so I'll give it another look.


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

*good luck with the shopping!*

my favs are the sugoi gustov's (which are mens or "unisex"). they come with a liner, which i cut out (not fit for women) and use the sugoi rs flex short underneath

http://www.sugoi.ca/consumer/product.aspx?id=2013&srtx=36301U

http://www.sugoi.ca/consumer/product.aspx?id=2064&srtx=38376F.661

there's a women's equivalent, the gusta, but these aren't as long (the liner, which i still cut out, fits great, and i'll use, just not attached) 

http://www.sugoi.ca/consumer/product.aspx?id=2064&srtx=36300F

cheers,
pd


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

I second the gustovs they are really comfy. You can also buy the liners separately to put under cargo shorts.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

otter12 said:


> Has anyone tried the Sombrio shorts. The sizing chart on the web page is a bit odd, it says size medium has a 36" waist and 21" hip width. Is the 21" hip width for one leg?


I just ordered a pair of these. I'll be sure and post a fit-review once they arrive!


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

I just bought a pair of Sombrio shorts, XS size. Great, tough fabric. I find them a little long in the inseam but that's fine for going over padded shorts. They have a liner but no chamois. The waistband is great; several velcro adjustments so you can fit them just right.

You can get last year's design cheaper here:

http://pricepoint.com/detail/15002-586_SMBSC6-1-Clothing-16-Shorts/Baggy/MTB/Sombrio-Women's-Septre-Freeride-Shorts.htm


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

otter12 said:


> Has anyone tried the Sombrio shorts. The sizing chart on the web page is a bit odd, it says size medium has a 36" waist and 21" hip width. Is the 21" hip width for one leg?


Well, I got them in the mail today.

I guess fit is about typical for me... too loose in the waist, too small in the hips. I do really like the design and fabric. They have nice zip-vents in the thighs, and adjustable tabs to cinch the waist, but even maxed out the waist is a little too big. Though really, the measurements on the size chart are about right - I'd need a small to make the waist fit, and a large for my butt. Story of my life.

They're so cute I want to keep them though. I'm going to have to get a few opinions...


----------



## otter12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I have the same problem, the waist is usually too big if the hips fit. I really liked the style of those shorts, but the waist measurements seemed awfully large. Do they ride low on your hips or at your true waist.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

otter12 said:


> I have the same problem, the waist is usually too big if the hips fit. I really liked the style of those shorts, but the waist measurements seemed awfully large. Do they ride low on your hips or at your true waist.


They are just right height-wise. Low rise enough to be comfortable, but not so low you're butt is visible. Even if they made the adjustment tabs an inch more adjustable, it would be a big improvement.

I ended up racing in them on Friday (Super D), which was fun but I had a flat tire for 2/3 of the course. I had one slide out wreck in practice and the dirt brushed right off, no damage to the shorts. So overall, I like them.


----------



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice Connie!! I dig the pink shorts. I'm thinking about buying a pair too....but not sure if I could get away with the pink on my pink bike.  Might be a bit too much. 

Thanks for the update!! Good seeing you at DV this weekend.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

utsnowgirl said:


> Nice Connie!! I dig the pink shorts. I'm thinking about buying a pair too....but not sure if I could get away with the pink on my pink bike.  Might be a bit too much.
> 
> Thanks for the update!! Good seeing you at DV this weekend.


If you notice - they match my grips.


----------



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

connie said:


> If you notice - they match my grips.


NICE! I didn't notice that the first time. Nice touch.

Are you guys racing at DV this weekend?


----------

